# *******   jewish chicks   *******



## charley (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2016)

Subbed!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2016)

I just love IDF bitches!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## charley (Aug 1, 2016)

=


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 2, 2016)

I feel like I'm saving money already by jerking off to these Jewish Bitches


----------



## Renobodybuilder (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Renobodybuilder (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## OTG85 (Aug 2, 2016)

^^^ this guy ruined this thread! Negged


----------



## charley (May 19, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 19, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2017)

I think they are Christian.


----------



## charley (May 19, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 19, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 19, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2017)

Buddhist


----------



## charley (May 19, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 19, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 19, 2017)




----------



## charley (May 19, 2017)

Prince said:


> I think they are Christian.





....  you mean 'like American Jews ' ??


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2017)

charley said:


> ....  you mean 'like American Jews ' ??



Idk I don't subscribe to any religions.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2017)

Prince said:


> I think they are Christian.



I fucked a total of 5 IDF Jew bitches in my travels! 

Happy days! 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## mjrpowerlifting (May 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2017)

mjrpowerlifting said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



See I would destroy that full figured sexy minx!


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------

